# PC Settings - Privacy - Location: option greyed out



## FredBaud (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi team,

Would you be able to advise how I could activate the "Let Windows and apps use my location" feature found under PC Settings - Privacy - Location ?

I have been looking out for answers across many forums, most of them targeting Win 8.1 and 10. However, the fixes do not apply to a Win 2012 R2 server.

Presently, the "Let Windows and apps use my location" option is greyed out and I do not know how to activate it.

It is worth noting that the Webcam, Microphone options are not greyed out and can be set to ON or OFF.

OS: Win 2012 R2 Server


Many thanks for your review and advice,

Fred Baud


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Which location sensor are you using?


----------



## FredBaud (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Morten,
I am not quite sure how to answer your question.

But let me give you the context as you might get back to me with a different feedback.

Our platform is Windows 2012 R2 server. From there, I am testing the geolocation functionality of the Rolex website (https://www.rolex.com/rolex-dealers/dealer-locator/ , then click on the "USE YOUR CURRENT LOCATION" link)
When testing the feature using Firefox or Chrome, I have no issue.
When testing the exact same feature using IE11, I get an error message saying that the website is unable to determine my location, despite having the IE11 options set the least security and also always allowing location to be shared.

Testing the same feature from a Windows7, 8.1 or 10, no problem found.

To me, the root cause is either IE11 or Windows 2012 R2 and so far, I am more leaning towards an OS limitation over an IE11 issue.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

I did some research and discovered that the location services for Server 2012 and Windows clients are completely different. I'll need to spend some more time looking around. Sorry.

I'll return when/if I find some pertinent information.
However, It does sound like it's an issue with IE as the same service works in Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

FredBaud.
I'm sorry. I haven't forgotten. I just can't find any info on Location Services in Server 2012. Hopefully someone else can help you out?


----------

